# Who can stop the Colts



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Well Indi has claimed that their defence was better for the last few years when it really was not. This year it is  After watching the Colts on Monday night I think their time has come.As a Patriots fan I said to myself OH S*&T. So what do you guys think "Who can stop the Colts" I think the ansewer to that is Noobody.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'd have to say that only the colts can stop the colts. They have looked quite impressive so far this year, it will be nice to finally see them lay some lumps on the pats.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You mean to tell me that once the Vikings are out of it there is still football being played, I thought the NFL shut down after game two this year!!! :crybaby:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

870XPRS Well this Monday night you may get your chance as the Colts and Pats square off. I am going to do a whole lotta trash talking if the pats win! Allot of that trash talking may be aimed at you so just keep yer fingers crossed!!! :lol: We may just have a few cards left up our sleeve.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Colts are doing well this year and I don't expect them to lose anytime soon. It should be a good Monday night game...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes it should be a good one but the Patriot defence has a ton of injuries. One of our corners named Sparks has been blowing coverages and getting beat deep, agains Manning and his receiving core I am worried. The return of Teddie Bruskie LB should help us out we will see!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think it's safe to say that the Colts are a powerhouse after tonight.

This could/should be their year.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> This could/should be their year.


Ooooh there's the kiss of death. :lol:

They do look pretty tough to beat though. I caught a piece of Manning's post game interview, he was pretty high on the game. I would almost expect a let down by the Colts after this. It's a feather in Manning's hat but you know until he wins the real big one he will still get less respect by the tough to please media. I like Dungy so I hope they do take it this year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bore, any thoughts or comments?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

awful quiet bore, but then again i'm a vikes fan.....I can't get too carried away.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes what I was afraid of came to pass. We got stomped on!! The Colts came to play last night. The Patriots defence just could not hang with that offence, we pulled out Starks CB at half time but did not have anyone better to replace him with. But their is 8 games left and anything can happen, we can still win the AFC East and get into the playoffs. I guess I am gonna have to wait awile to do that trash talking I spoke of!! Brady was 10 for 10 and we where losing by two touchdowns its just sad.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

10-0 WHAAAAAT!! Pittsburge to break the streak on Monday Night? What do you guys think. I dont think the streak will be broken this week!! And with only two road games left this year they have a real shot at 16-0.


----------



## KYUSS (Aug 27, 2005)

Is Big Ben playing? If not, than I dont think Pitt. stands a chance. But if Big Ben is playing, than maybe, just maybe they could pull it off. Pitt. can stop the run, but can they stop the run and defend against Peyton's deep ball at the same time? I dont think so. Should be a good game.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was going to pick the Jaguars to be the first team to defeat the colts, but with the broken ankle leftwich sustained yesterday I dont think that will happen. I don't see the colts losing tonight, but the game later on in the year in Seattle could be a good one. Nobody can stop Shaun Alexander, that guy is a beast.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Christmas eve at Seattle should be fun to watch. I think Seattle drops the BIG "L" in the Colts stocking.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Seahawks? Maybe. I think the only thing that is going to stop the colts is the colts themselves. Manning got a little rattled last night. You can bet the "D" coordinators for the next few games are digesting that video with anticipation of how to do it again.

Does manning ever go with the play that is called? seems he always changes it on the line. Not saying it is bad, he is quite the QB.

Bob


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Peyton will go down in the books as one of the all time greats. He first has to earn a ring...or two. I think this year he will get one of them. They are a heck of a good club. They even have a defense this year....which is extremely important.

I think the '72 Dolphins should start getting nervous......


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

16-0 they will do it and win the ring this year!! But dont count us out yet The Colts will have to put another *** wipping on New England first.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Look for one hell of a game between the Colts and Denver in the playoffs. That one could go either way.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

